# FXPro



## ISPIZ (8 July 2009)

Has anyone used these guys if so what are they like in execution and fund managment  etc.
They have some great spreads on fx.
They have futures but are on the pricey side for commissions 15 bucks a contract yowsa.
No SPI tho they are opening a ozzie branch soon so they say, got on the live chat to them and they have no idea when so who knows. 
K


----------



## faith_fx (23 October 2009)

fxpro sponsoring bmw f1 team. I do not know how on earth they got there but seem to have the money for marketing exposure. Based in Cyprus. Do not know if they are any good for scalpers.


----------

